# Find the oldest gamers .. am I too old for gaming ?



## gunsmoke (Nov 7, 2010)

Whats the oldest gamer on here iv been gameing from the age 7
For 29 years now about haft my life playing games


----------



## trt740 (Nov 7, 2010)

I'm 42 and Tatty is older than I am I would says hes at-least 60 right ya old monkey!!!!!


----------



## Loosenut (Nov 7, 2010)

I started playing ATARI Pong in 1976


----------



## KainXS (Nov 7, 2010)

damn man i thought i was too old, im only 22


----------



## streetfighter 2 (Nov 7, 2010)

http://www.theesa.com/facts/index.asp


> _The average game player is 34 years old and has been playing games for 12 years._



And yes, I'm not a spring chicken either...


----------



## gunsmoke (Nov 7, 2010)

are i fell not so old now lol
First arcade game for me was turbo by sega 
and computer game was hang man on bbc model (A) computer for schools at the time in the u.k


----------



## majestic12 (Nov 7, 2010)

I remember my sister's ex-boyfriend talking to me in the 80s about how the current (at the time) generation of kids would grow up to be Nintendo champions.  I think he was right.  My wife plays more video  games than me (a lot more), even my mom plays more a lot more than me, and she's 64!


----------



## Asylum (Nov 7, 2010)

Im 42 and have my own clan that i manage.

Most of the guys in our clan are 30 and older.

Your never to old to play games if thats what you enjoy.


----------



## TeXBill (Nov 7, 2010)

55 and still enjoy playing FPS games when I have the time to do it..
Edit been playing games since the early 90's


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Nov 7, 2010)

majestic12 said:


> Nintendo champions. I think he was right. My wife plays more video games than me (a lot more), even my mom plays more a lot more than me, and she's 64!



Nintendo 64 

Am 29, and am not a die hard gamer, my threshold is a few hours at a time, though I have been gaming since I was 5-6, I remeber playing my commodore 64, 3D American Pool, Impossible Mission, then got a master system with Thunderblade, Double Dragon, Sonic and who could forget the hidden maze game in the original master system?

From then have had a NES, Mega Drive, N64, Dreamcast, PS1, PS2 and now only game on my PC cause it pwns consoles


----------



## phobias23 (Nov 7, 2010)

Great thread!!! 

I started playing "Contra" when i was 6, now Im 27, I just married on July 28.
Ill keep playing till I die dude, fan of Anime and Sci-Fi. 
Ill teach my kids to play!!!!!


----------



## REDDLINE (Nov 7, 2010)

Im probably one of the youngest people here, im 18, and i have been gaming since i was 5, but taught to assemble a computer at 11, my dad told me back in the day that a console cant compete with a custom built gaming computer, except for their little gadgets (Kinect) XD.


----------



## Bow (Nov 7, 2010)

I am 44, been playing since Rainbow Six, 1998. One drug for another


----------



## boise49ers (Nov 7, 2010)

*I'm 52*

I have been PC gaming since the first Doom games came out. 
I had atari's and all the Nintendo consoles until I went to PC.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Nov 7, 2010)

Well I'm 32. Most of the mods are around that age also.


----------



## gunsmoke (Nov 7, 2010)

I only ask this cos i fell old playing games at my age im playing old arcade games on M.A.M.E 32
At this time in my life old arcade games from the 80s 90s i played as a kid years a go.
Just makes me fell old cos there like 20 years old the arcade games im playing now.
Its like i can just rember them like yesterday the games i played back then in the 80s 90s lol


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Nov 7, 2010)

gunsmoke said:


> I only ask this cos i fell old playing games at my age im playing old arcade games on M.A.M.E 32
> At this time in my life old arcade games from the 80s 90s i played as a kid years a go.
> Just makes me fell old cos there like 20 years old the arcade games im playing now.
> Its like i can just rember them like yesterday the games i played back then in the 80s 90s lol



Don't feel bad. Just buy a Wii. Thats what I did.


----------



## gunsmoke (Nov 7, 2010)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Don't feel bad. Just buy a Wii. Thats what I did.



wii my m8 has one them hes 36.
Im more old school gamer now days 
Playing old cheep free games is my pass time lol
as you can see i run a old rig so old gameing is good


----------



## MadClown (Nov 7, 2010)

18, been gaming coherently since age 3.


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (Nov 7, 2010)

57 here, but only been gaming since 1999. First game I ever played was "Hitman" and I've been hooked ever since.


----------



## Over_Lord (Nov 7, 2010)

Just turned 17, and I fell in love when I was 6


----------



## f22a4bandit (Nov 7, 2010)

I'm 24. My first system was a Super Nintendo in...wait for it...2001! My parents didn't want to get me dragged into wasting my life on games. My first gaming experience was in '92 playing with a friend on his SNES. First computer gaming experience was in '94 with some random game I can't remember. First actual real computer game I fell in love with was Command and Conquer: Red Alert. Still love it and wish they didn't F**K up the rest of the series like they did. I miss light tank rushes on Gamespy!


----------



## gunsmoke (Nov 7, 2010)

rickss69 said:


> 57 here, but only been gaming since 1999. First game I ever played was "Hitman" and I've been hooked ever since.



iv played hit man on the old xbox,
the first game on the xbox code 47 hitman had a guns room with all his killing toys
And one of his killing toys was a AXE 
what type of hit man uses a axe for stealth kills in a game 
When i seen this in hit man i was laughting on the flow 
but was one my all time top games


----------



## gunsmoke (Nov 7, 2010)

f22a4bandit said:


> I'm 24. My first system was a Super Nintendo in...wait for it...2001! My parents didn't want to get me dragged into wasting my life on games. My first gaming experience was in '92 playing with a friend on his SNES. First computer gaming experience was in '94 with some random game I can't remember. First actual real computer game I fell in love with was Command and Conquer: Red Alert. Still love it and wish they didn't F**K up the rest of the series like they did. I miss light tank rushes on Gamespy!



starfox was good game on the snes
18 hours playing that game me once non stop 
was up all night playing it


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (Nov 7, 2010)

gunsmoke said:


> iv played hit man on the old xbox,
> the first game on the xbox code 47 hitman had a guns room with all his killing toys
> And one of his killing toys was a AXE
> what type of hit man uses a axe for stealth kills in a game
> ...



I played it on a Dell laptop and it like to have drove me crazy because there was no save game feature lol. If you failed you had to start over from the beginning.


----------



## gunsmoke (Nov 7, 2010)

rickss69 said:


> I played it on a Dell laptop and it like to have drove me crazy because there was no save game feature lol. If you failed you had to start over from the beginning.



it was one the hitman games he had a axe hitman 2 ? i think on the xbox
still fun tho killing people with a axe just like in life lol


----------



## streetfighter 2 (Nov 7, 2010)

So, anyone wanna tell me why we didn't just make this a club?

Let's say, arbitrary number of years gaming (say 15?) warrants membership in the "two old for game club".

Old enough to pay taxes, yet young enough to suck at spelling and grammar.



gunsmoke said:


> still fun tho killing people with a axe just like in life lol


Wait... Wut?


----------



## gunsmoke (Nov 7, 2010)

streetfighter 2 said:


> So, anyone wanna tell me why we didn't just make this a club?
> 
> Let's say, arbitrary number of years gaming (say 15?) warrants membership in the "two old for game club".
> 
> ...



just like you and street fighter games lol
So please tell me do you think you are ken from sf2


----------



## streetfighter 2 (Nov 7, 2010)

gunsmoke said:


> just like you and street fighter games lol
> So please tell me do you think you are ken from sf2




Nope, I don't think I'm Ken (or Guile) from SF2.  Though I have come close to beating the game with Ken (one quarter, arcade difficulty) before.  

I'm not even very good at SF2 (though I'm equally good with any character).  It's just one of the best fighting games ever made.  When it came out on SNES I was amazed at how sophisticated the combat system was.  When you compare it to fighting games of that era (like Fatal Fury) it's a million times better.  It set the precedent for fighting games for years to come.

A few years ago I bought a Street Fighter II arcade machine that was on it's way to the dump.  I turned it into a MAME cabinet and had quite a bit of fun with it, especially when I hosted parties.  The handle is a product of those good vibes.

Street Fighter II The World Warrior is the best selling Capcom game ever.
http://www.capcom.co.jp/ir/english/business/million.html


----------



## Hayder_Master (Nov 7, 2010)

ok i will 27 in next January and still crazy about gaming specially online gaming but im new on online gaming but i was play in network shops , our minds not retired yet i still can kick those kids asses in battlefield 

my old gaming devices start it maybe in 90's
MSX 200 . MSX 350 , Omiga  500
Atari , micro , sega , 3DO , PS1 , Dream cast

after that i switch to pc again and got P1 in 97 i think and hold on gaming PC until now and become hate consoles


----------



## JC316 (Nov 7, 2010)

24 here, been gaming 20 years. Started out with Mario in 1990, never quit.


----------



## Melvis (Nov 7, 2010)

Im 29, when i poped out of mum i landed on a Atari console and that's where it all began lol

The average age for a gamer is 29 so im spot on.


----------



## Hugis (Nov 7, 2010)

Good thread 

39 here , began at home with a grandstand "pong" machine circa 1977, then in the Arcades (Defender/Asteroids/Jousts/etc) and Atari 2600 then Spectrum/commodore 64,etc ,etc

In 1998 joined Lords of England on UltimaOnline, guild is still going strong with the core members 13 years on


----------



## Sir_Real (Nov 7, 2010)

Well my first gaming rig was a commodore vic 20 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PUEI7mm8M7Q

Back in the early 80's that was  I've upgraded now


----------



## Frick (Nov 7, 2010)

25 here, played first games on an Amstrad CPC464.


----------



## pantherx12 (Nov 7, 2010)

Young one here.

21 but gaming since I was 3 ( atari 520st).

A lot of games have gone through my hands over the years : ]


----------



## HossHuge (Nov 7, 2010)

HossHuge is 40 and he's been gaming off and on since Christ was a cowboy.


----------



## Inioch (Nov 7, 2010)

Frick said:


> 25 here, played first games on an Amstrad CPC464.



Sounds quite familiar. That's there is the Swedish version of me 

Amstrad, NES, then PC all the way until I bought a Wii a couple of years back to keep the gf from interfering with my pc-gaming.


----------



## stuartb04 (Nov 7, 2010)

32 here

first com was a zx spectrum
games like manic mainer,saboteur was the bomb in those days

gaming ever since


----------



## LifeOnMars (Nov 7, 2010)

31, and been playing since my older bro first showed me his Acorn Electron back in 1983  Citadel was the first game that totally enchanted me (1985)and used to play whilst listening to Stan Ridgeway's camoflauge repeatedly. I will never stop playing games!!!!


----------



## Jaffakeik (Nov 7, 2010)

First game I played was 20years ago when i was 5y old. it was zx spectrum machine but dont remember my first game and still playin sometimes some old games like sypaplex.


----------



## Yukikaze (Nov 7, 2010)

27 years old here, been gaming for 20 years now.


----------



## REDDLINE (Nov 7, 2010)

SpeedsticK said:


> Im probably one of the youngest people here, im 18, and i have been gaming since i was 5, but taught to assemble a computer at 11, my dad told me back in the day that a console cant compete with a custom built gaming computer, except for their little gadgets (Kinect) XD.



To add to this, my father had a NES which i played everyday, then went to snes, 
played SuperMario and Donkey Kong Country EVERYDAY, went to computer and played 
doom, quake, annnnd then i got my hands on Descent, every since then i have been a 
PC gamer, but i do own many consoles and play on them, just not as much as the PC.


----------



## BlackMagic (Nov 7, 2010)

I'm going to be 61 in December.
Still play fps games like MOH and COD.

I'm so old I can't even remember what I used to play back in the day. I know I did play America's Army ver. 1.2 way back when. And I still play AA now.

Remember the Atari 2600 and the Coleco Vision? I had them.
I remember buying a 386 SX pc and spending $2000.00 for it. My friends thought I was insane in the head at the time. That was a lot of money. And my wife wasn't way too happy about it either.
Then a 486 DX...then a Pentium...and on and on.
I finally stopped (for a while) with a socket 775 Intel E-8400 (own a couple of them).

Ahh, old age and memories, it's sort of cool. Sure wish I had the hand and eye coordination I used to have though, to stay competitive in these fps games.
Seems like I'm getting my arse handed to me a lot more now a days.


----------



## Samdbugman (Nov 7, 2010)

56 here, started playing space invaders and asteroids, dragon warrior on nintindo hooked me, playing final fantasy 14 now.  lol


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Nov 7, 2010)

34 here, started with an intellivision, Colecovision, then went thru all the NES consoles... 1st comp I remember in my house was a Tandy 1000 in the late 80s.


----------



## digibucc (Nov 7, 2010)

rickss69 said:


> If you failed you had to start over from the beginning.



yeah that's why i never finished it....  great fun, but i hate replaying an entire chapter because i screwed up something small.  also with hitman (like splinter cell) i for some reason feel if it didn't go PERFECT, you have to redo it.  one wrong guy dead (or alive), what shot at me, etc.  all count for redos... luckily i'm not like that with all games 


25 here... been playing since 5/6, with Mario/Duck Hunt on my NES.  I had played Atari once or twice before that , but only for minutes and I never owned one.  D&D was awesome though   Then Diablo I was my first PC game, and it trapped me   I actually played the original dooms and hexens, etc - AFTER Diablo I 



BlackMagic said:


> Ahh, old age and memories, it's sort of cool. Sure wish I had the hand and eye coordination I used to have though, to stay competitive in these fps games.
> Seems like I'm getting my arse handed to me a lot more now a days.




don't feel bad  that peak is reached at about 17 , we're all downhill from there


----------



## olithereal (Nov 7, 2010)

18 here, been gaming since I'm 4.


----------



## 3volvedcombat (Nov 7, 2010)

Im 17 here, Most of these guys at tpu have alot of wisdom, and knowledge like you wouldnt belive.

Sometimes. 

Just sometimes.

The only reason why TPU is a good place to just explore the computer word via threads, Is because there honestly is a great source of info sense all these old guru's post it every-were. 

Its like free IT school if you read what alot of these guys say. 

Anyways, I feel young now, So ill craw in my child cave 

Ive been playing halo PC for 8 years now. Try to beat me. you wont.


----------



## robwinxp (Nov 7, 2010)

34 and going to game till i fall over dead.....fps mostly, except into emulation also!.....GAMING RULES!!!!!!


----------



## animal007uk (Nov 7, 2010)

32 here, Started gaming as a young boy of around 5 years old, First comp was an acorn electron followed by the C64, First console was the nintendo entertainment system then master system.

Finaly got a megadrive but swoped it for a super nintendo  i then tryed out the atari jaguar and its a shame because it could have been a good machine if people made better games for it. I also got the cd addon for the jaguar but it was a fail and never worked right so we took it back and i got the PS1 then the PS2 when it came out, I then took a break from buying things but started messing with pc's and havent looked back since.


----------



## Kreij (Nov 7, 2010)

3volvedcombat said:


> Ive been playing halo PC for 8 years now. Try to beat me. you wont.



We old folks could easily beat you.
We don't have the hand-eye coordination you do ...
We don't have as good of eyesite as you do ...
We don't have as good of reflexes as you do...

So we'd just break all your fingers to even the playing field.


----------



## fritoking (Nov 7, 2010)

40 year old kid at heart... started gaming on the atari 2600, then to the various nintendos,sega saturn and playstation 1. did noit get my first pc until '97..a blazing fast packard bell p 75 with 16 mb of edo ram and a 2 gb hard drive that " i would never fill up "..LOL. the pc gaming bug hit me the first time i saw unreal tournament, i had to have a pc capable of playing those games !11 years later  and  alot of trial and error and  pc built i  pretty much only play pc games... we have the wii and three gaming rigs, plus my mame cabinet and a possible  2nd on in the works. i would love to see some pics of the other mame players cabinets if  possible( maybe steal some ideas..lol) here is mine, im sure some of you remember  the   post .....
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




 here is the link of it in progress..... my 99% finished M.A.M.E cabinet


----------



## Jaffakeik (Nov 7, 2010)

digibucc said:


> 25 here... been playing since 5/6, with Mario/Duck Hunt on my NES.  I had played Atari once or twice before that , but only for minutes and I never owned one.  D&D was awesome though   Then Diablo I was my first PC game, and it trapped me   I actually played the original dooms and hexens, etc - AFTER Diablo I



On PC first game for me was doom 2 in 1992, but first rpg was diablo 1.


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Nov 7, 2010)

39 here. Been gaming since 1982-83, so that's 28 years. I also manage the compitition side of a online gaming league.


----------



## Kreij (Nov 7, 2010)

I remember playing on the early consoles (Atari 2600, etc.) with friends, but the first computer game I can recall playing was the text game called "Adventure" (also known as Collosal Cave) on a Data General MV4000 Mini we used to run the first CAT scanners.
It was also the machine I wrote my first computer program on (a game using Basic).


----------



## cadaveca (Nov 7, 2010)

I started my ODESSEY of gaming many years ago. It came with the TV, and was soon replaced by a Colecovision that ran on tapes, and then was replaced by an Atari...OH, teh days I wiled away playing q-Bert are but a faint memory now.

When the PS2 went mini, and I had played every game console, and most games, I hung up my joysticks for a few years while my first child learnt how to crawl...with only a few games of Mechwarrior 2 and SimCity to keep me sane.

Then HL2 was coming. I got into STEAM. And NOW STEAM has become my 3rd best friend....226 titles and counting...


----------



## MadClown (Nov 7, 2010)

3volvedcombat said:


> Ive been playing halo PC for 8 years now. Try to beat me. you wont.



Its a damn shame it hasnt even been out for 8 years on the pc.


----------



## Kreij (Nov 7, 2010)

MadClown said:


> Its a damn shame it hasnt even been out for 8 years on the pc.





> On July 12, 2002, a Halo port for Windows was announced to be under development by Gearbox Software. Its showing at E3 2003 was positively received by some critics, with skepticism by others. *It was released on September 30, 2003*



3Volved ... consider yourself pwned by MadClown.


----------



## Steevo (Nov 7, 2010)

30 and been PC gaming for years, did console stuff before from the Atari days.


----------



## gunsmoke (Nov 7, 2010)

streetfighter 2 said:


> Nope, I don't think I'm Ken (or Guile) from SF2.  Though I have come close to beating the game with Ken (one quarter, arcade difficulty) before.
> 
> I'm not even very good at SF2 (though I'm equally good with any character).  It's just one of the best fighting games ever made.  When it came out on SNES I was amazed at how sophisticated the combat system was.  When you compare it to fighting games of that era (like Fatal Fury) it's a million times better.  It set the precedent for fighting games for years to come.
> 
> ...



The first sf2 game i played was in a night club in 1992 from that date i was hooked.
On the streetfighter games i still play them all now on mame32 
im not the best gamer all so at sf2 i use a cheat programe under the mame32
get all the cool players and invinceablity just two beet the game lol

I was never a big fan of mortal combat or any the cool figihting games at this time


----------



## gunsmoke (Nov 7, 2010)

fritoking said:


> 40 year old kid at heart... started gaming on the atari 2600, then to the various nintendos,sega saturn and playstation 1. did noit get my first pc until '97..a blazing fast packard bell p 75 with 16 mb of edo ram and a 2 gb hard drive that " i would never fill up "..LOL. the pc gaming bug hit me the first time i saw unreal tournament, i had to have a pc capable of playing those games !11 years later  and  alot of trial and error and  pc built i  pretty much only play pc games... we have the wii and three gaming rigs, plus my mame cabinet and a possible  2nd on in the works. i would love to see some pics of the other mame players cabinets if  possible( maybe steal some ideas..lol) here is mine, im sure some of you remember  the   post .....http://i303.photobucket.com/albums/nn150/fritoking12/IMG_1321.jpg
> here is the link of it in progress..... my 99% finished M.A.M.E cabinet



This is one rocking arcade cabinet you have the x-arcade sticks are there any good ?
Does it dring back the old arcade fell we all love and miss with old age lol
I use 2 have a mame32 cabinet my self 7 years back i made my self
Don,t have the room now tho for some thing this big
I was thinking of makeing a cocktail cadinet two get around this


----------



## F1reFly (Nov 7, 2010)

i'm 34. my first system was an Atari Pong, i also had some kind of computer that looked like a C64 but wasnt and had a large game cartidge slot horizontally next to the kb and had atari 2600 style graphics..it was crap whatever it was.


----------



## AsRock (Nov 7, 2010)

My 1st was with 2 hand controllers which one plugged in to the TV and the other controller used batterys and it only had ping pong on it lol..  I remember it very well just not the brand but this was in the early 70's. The controllers were cream colored with orange sliders lol.  They are on the web but not been able find them again.  I did find them the last time some one asked on this site though lol.

Then i moved on to the atari 2600 then ZX80\81 and after than the Spectrum 48K which was followed by the 128K one when i started to play real cool sims which were more complex than todays as they either gone bust ( Microprose ) or just don't make'em still.  I had most of the Specrums so ya i was a fanboy of them and only 1 i did not have was the ZX Spectrum +3.
After that it was all about PC's lol.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Atari_2600
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/ZX_Spectrum#ZX_Spectrum_128


----------



## javaking (Nov 7, 2010)

me 56 started with crysis.


----------



## v12dock (Nov 7, 2010)

I'm 18 I got my first computer in '96 and also got my Nintendo 64 that same year. I stated messing around with computer when I first got it. I have taught myself everything I know about them since then. 
I first got my own computer when I was ten, found a perfectly good Pentium 4 system in the trash!

Now it seems like I get a new computer every month...

I have been playing games ever since


----------



## HookeyStreet (Nov 7, 2010)

Im 31 and was gaming in the womb on the FES (Fetal Entertainment System)  

I doubt I will ever stop gaming


----------



## fritoking (Nov 7, 2010)

gunsmoke said:


> This is one rocking arcade cabinet you have the x-arcade sticks are there any good ?
> Does it dring back the old arcade fell we all love and miss with old age lol
> I use 2 have a mame32 cabinet my self 7 years back i made my self
> Don,t have the room now tho for some thing this big
> I was thinking of makeing a cocktail cadinet two get around this



yes the x-arcade are  quite good..i wanted the trackball model , but found this on a  forum for  90 bux and couldnt pass  it up. i will still get the trackball eventually in the near future.i thought of the cocktail cabinet, but honestly dont think i could play like that. when  and if i do a second one, i will add a drawer in the front to hold some xbox 360 usb controllers and mouint a usb hub in the front  for  all my console roms, and  i plan on adding this to my existing cabinet....  http://www.play-asia.com/paOS-13-71-1i-49-en-70-2vss.html


----------



## 7.62 (Nov 7, 2010)

I mean if Pacman affected our generation as kids, we'd all be running around in a darkened room, munching pills and listening to repetitive electronic music.

Oh the irony


EDIT - 30, and HL1 at a friends house was the start.


----------



## MKmods (Nov 7, 2010)

LOL, I just turned 51 and am really happy to see all the grownups here (old fogies  )

Im not so much a "gamer" but have been playing off/on since the 70's. 

(love COD4, Starcraft and Borderlands)


----------



## purecain (Nov 7, 2010)

i'm 32, and the only time i havnt had gaming in my life, i was boxing-another game  

gaming keeps me sharp, alert and gives me exceptional situational awareness and hand eye coordination... 
i'll game on my death bed....


----------



## kciaccio (Nov 8, 2010)

I play Lost Planet and Lost planet 2 on a almost daily basis. 40 years old.


----------



## DRDNA (Nov 8, 2010)

44 here..been gaming about 10 years...
Love the race games the most.


----------



## BlackMagic (Nov 8, 2010)

Arcade games? You guys want to see arcade games? There is a place here in Rochester, NY that has tons of the old stuff, all restored to perfection. Anyone remember TRON?
Take a trip down memory lane here, it's cool. And the owner, Rodger, has even more of these machines, in storage.
http://www.fantasyraceways.com/


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Nov 8, 2010)

I'm 20.  First gaming experience was on an IBM 5150 that was old at the time I got it.  By the time I got addicted (age 6), the N64 was being released.  I bought one of those, and enjoyed it till I got into computers.  

I played classics like Jazz Jackrabbit and Terrain for a good long time, but those were easy to play through, not alot of depth.  Still, of all the games I played, I still play these on a dosbox from time to time.  

The next games I remember are Fallout 1 and 2.  Now those were good games.  

For me, true gaming on the computer started with Medal of Honor:  Allied Assault.  My first ever hardcore PC game addiction.  I put a whole bunch of game time into that.  A whole bunch.  I quickly moved on to Halo PC, Wolf: ET, and I kept going on those for a while.  My fondest PC gaming memories are on Halo PC, but I am now far from burnt out on it.  Halo was the only good one of the series IMO.  

Today I play Starcraft II, Fallout, Minecraft, Dwarf Fortress, and Garry's Mod.

EDIT:  Oh yeah, my father was a gamer before me.  He moved up from pinball machines to a Gameboy.  When he saw he would never see pinball machines in bars, he decided to get some.  We now have 2 pinball machines, Fish Tales and Addam's Family.


----------



## gunsmoke (Nov 8, 2010)

fritoking said:


> yes the x-arcade are  quite good..i wanted the trackball model , but found this on a  forum for  90 bux and couldnt pass  it up. i will still get the trackball eventually in the near future.i thought of the cocktail cabinet, but honestly dont think i could play like that. when  and if i do a second one, i will add a drawer in the front to hold some xbox 360 usb controllers and mouint a usb hub in the front  for  all my console roms, and  i plan on adding this to my existing cabinet....  http://www.play-asia.com/paOS-13-71-1i-49-en-70-2vss.html



Are that looks like fun would work good for games like 
Terminator 2 the arcade game and Operation Wolf 
The cocktail cadinets people make look sweet and cool from what i see of them.
Only down side with cocktail cadinets is trying fit all the hardwere in side a small cabinet
i.e. CRT monitor With the likes from heat from hardwere 
i have seen people put computer fans in coicktail cabinets two cool them.


----------



## gunsmoke (Nov 8, 2010)

BlackMagic said:


> Arcade games? You guys want to see arcade games? There is a place here in Rochester, NY that has tons of the old stuff, all restored to perfection. Anyone remember TRON?
> Take a trip down memory lane here, it's cool. And the owner, Rodger, has even more of these machines, in storage.
> http://www.fantasyraceways.com/



tron was late 70s i think lol i was playing arcade games from 80s 
in the u.k now there is NO WHERE as meney arcade places left
back in the good old days not meney people cod aford computers like
atari st atari 2600 for home gameing so arcade gameing was only opshion 
for me


----------



## F1reFly (Nov 8, 2010)

if i had the money, i'd build an arcade room just like they used to have in malls back in the day. i miss the flashy lights, random arcade and pinball sounds


----------



## gunsmoke (Nov 8, 2010)

F1reFly said:


> if i had the money, i'd build an arcade room just like they used to have in malls back in the day. i miss the flashy lights, random arcade and pinball sounds



i have seen some old arcade cabinets going for about 1000 pounds,
On e.bay just for old sega afterburner cabinets
makeing a M.A.M.A 32 arcade cabinets just like makeing a p.c.
but in side a big wooded box lol


----------



## FishHead69 (Nov 8, 2010)

42 here and I've been gaming since 1977 , Hanimex 7771 game console 

Also play Day of Defeat Source with my clan on a daily basis , and there's quite few 60+ and 50+ guy's in the clan as well


----------



## viczulis (Nov 8, 2010)

48 here , earliest gaming I remember is commodore typing in games from a magazine. One mistake took hours to find.


----------



## Reventon (Nov 8, 2010)

You can never be too old for gaming, as long as you're good !


----------



## de.das.dude (Nov 8, 2010)

im 18 playing games since i was 5 on my bro's computer.... ahh the good old days... too bad i dont remember what i used to play :/
i plan on "Gaming Till I Die".


----------



## nailzer (Nov 8, 2010)

I'm 60. My first gaming system was a Fairchild Channel F console. My first computer was an Atari 400. I bought it October 30 1981. The first game on the Atari I bought was Star Raiders.
About the only game I play anymore is Quake 3 Arena and Quake Live. I'm trying to branch out in my game selection, but I like the fast action of multiplayer Quake.


----------



## fusionblu (Nov 8, 2010)

I'm 17 going to be 18 very soon. ^^

As for gaming I started from around the age of 3 if my memory is correct. Let's put it this way my first game console was the Sega Megadrive where I played Sonic the Hedgehog and sometime later (a few years I believe) when the PS1 first came out (my parents brought it for me ^^) I was surprise about the massive progression in graphics when I played Spyro (the first game) which was my first 3-D game. 

Sometime later I brought a Gameboy Color and that became the first portable game console I ever played too. 

From there I pretty progressed from PS1 and Gameboy Color to PS2 + Gameboy Advance & SP + Gamecube (if the name is correct) and to present time I did have a Wii (didn't like it so I sold it to my brother), still have a PS3, PSP and Nintendo DS, but I don't really use them now as a year ago I decided to play games on PC which I still do now as the graphics are so much better along with gameplay too. ^^


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Nov 8, 2010)

nailzer said:


> I'm 60. My first gaming system was a Fairchild Channel F console. My first computer was an Atari 400. I bought it October 30 1981. The first game on the Atari I bought was Star Raiders.
> About the only game I play anymore is Quake 3 Arena and Quake Live. I'm trying to branch out in my game selection, but I like the fast action of multiplayer Quake.



Quake 3. A man after my own heart.



fusionblu said:


> I'm 17 going to be 18 very soon. ^^
> 
> As for gaming I started from around the age of 3 if my memory is correct. Let's put it this way my first game console was the Sega Megadrive where I played Sonic the Hedgehog and sometime later (a few years I believe) when the PS1 first came out (my parents brought it for me ^^) I was surprise about the massive progression in graphics when I played Spyro (the first game) which was my first 3-D game.
> 
> ...




You're 17?! Your balls haven't even dropped yet. GTFO!


----------



## fusionblu (Nov 8, 2010)

@TheMailMan78

My balls dropped a long time ago so I advise you to rethink your comment.


----------



## dr emulator (madmax) (Nov 8, 2010)

TheMailMan78 said:


> You're 17?! Your balls haven't even dropped yet. GTFO!



^lol  

i'm 38 and still enjoy the odd trip down memory lane as my name suggests 

as for the oldest gamer, well that title fell to my nan who played on her ps2 upto near the time she passed away 

she was 79

r i p dot shaw


----------



## CJCerny (Nov 8, 2010)

43 now. Starting gaming on a friend's Atari 2600. Intellivision was the first system I owned. Still enjoy a good frag fest--wish we had this stuff when I was 13.


----------



## arroyo (Nov 8, 2010)

I'm 27 and my Atari 65XE still RULEZZ when it comes for gaming!
Seriously... "Boulder Dash" or "River Raid" kicks ASS on 40 inch LCD!


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Nov 8, 2010)

fusionblu said:


> @TheMailMan78
> 
> My balls dropped a long time ago so I advise you to rethink your comment.



Not at 17. You will see man. Life is going to change for you in ways you never expected. At 17 I "knew everything" too. I had already seen more then a normal 17 year old too. But man you have no idea whats in store. Enjoy it man!


----------



## Techtu (Nov 8, 2010)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Not at 17. You will see man. Life is going to change for you in ways you never expected. At 17 I "knew everything" too. I had already seen more then a normal 17 year old too. But man you have no idea whats in store. Enjoy it man!



Ok ok I've heard enough agony aunt  jk

So... who's the oldest gamer here then and at age are they?


----------



## fusionblu (Nov 8, 2010)

@TheMailMan78
Unfortunately I know what is ahead of me already and the only thing that will change that is luck which I guess can happen at anytime. Still I guess I'm happy that I have a rig that should last for around 3 years of gaming (maybe more) with some minor upgrades such as a possible motherboard upgrade along with getting some solid state drives when something more reasonable comes out. There again there could also be that so-called world's end in 2012... well like that would happen.

Still I understand the fact that there are greater games which have yet to come out and I guess they are the greater years that all of us awaits.


----------



## Frick (Nov 8, 2010)

fusionblu said:


> Still I understand the fact that there are greater games which have yet to come out and I guess they are the greater years that all of us awaits.



They way the industry is going I don't expect there will not be any more good releases, ever. Seriously, it's all downhill.


----------



## fusionblu (Nov 8, 2010)

@Frick

True. Especially with COD where it's practically the same game all the time only that it's either a continuation of the story or that it is a different story. The only COD game I did like was World at War, but as for Modern Warfare 2 I didn't really like it at all as I was expecting a lot more considering I brought it when it first came out.

The only good game I found which I actually liked which is different to most of the PC games I've played so far would be Front Mission Evolved and I would definetly say that it's worth trying out. The next game that I have high expectations of would be Assassin's Creed Brotherhood which is why I have pre-ordered the codex edition so I should be expecting that very soon as it is going to be released on the 17th in the US and the 19th in the UK.


----------



## majestic12 (Nov 8, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GNN86kqlRi0&feature=related

Whoa! Look at those graphics! I'd love to get my hands on that game!  

I'm sure some of you older gamers remember these commercials -


----------



## KainXS (Nov 8, 2010)

1-10 baby
10-20 wippersnapper
20-30 man
30l-40 old man
40-50 old crusty man
50-60 relic
60+ damn


----------



## fusionblu (Nov 8, 2010)

majestic12 said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GNN86kqlRi0&feature=related
> 
> Whoa! Look at those graphics! I'd love to get my hands on that game!
> 
> I'm sure some of you older gamers remember these commercials -



LOL, reminds me of looking back at GTA 2 and back then GTA was still 2-D.


----------



## gunsmoke (Nov 8, 2010)

majestic12 said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GNN86kqlRi0&feature=related
> 
> Whoa! Look at those graphics! I'd love to get my hands on that game!
> 
> I'm sure some of you older gamers remember these commercials -



holly crap did i hear that right there at the end of that add.??

The guy says two them kids YOUR PARENTS HELP YOU HOOK IT UP


----------



## gunsmoke (Nov 8, 2010)

KainXS said:


> 1-10 baby
> 10-20 wippersnapper
> 20-30 man
> 30l-40 old man
> ...



30l-40 old man 
old but wise in life with old age..............


----------



## CDdude55 (Nov 8, 2010)

Will be 20 in a couple months. I started gaming on the early consoles throughout the 90's and didn't get much into PC gaming until around the early 2000's.

I know there is one guy on here that was talking about fixing computer equipment back in the 1960's. He's probably old as hell.


----------



## Taz100420 (Nov 8, 2010)

Im only 25 but I been playin games since NES and first computer was a Packard Bell that had Doom, Rise of the Triad, Wolfenstein, Betrayal at Krondor, One Must Fall:2097<Badass game when I was a kid lol


----------



## WarhammerTX (Nov 8, 2010)

Well Im 51 and started with a Ti 99 and the rest is history, still play everyday bf2,bfbc2 and still lovin it.


----------



## cadaveca (Nov 8, 2010)

PC gamer avg age =34.


----------



## MT Alex (Nov 9, 2010)

The older you get, the nicer the rigs you can afford


----------



## mauriek (Nov 9, 2010)

I'm 34 and starting play games with Atari in 1985, is it only me? or new games these days cant make me say wow anymore..the FPS game in recent years feel so easy especially in their aiming system, i remember i have good challenge while playing COD2 back then but not with new FPS nowadays, the online version is worse..thank god there's still good release like Fallout NV that keep me play..really need better challenge now..

now i play with my 5yrs old boy with my Desktop PC, really nice to watch the enthusiast glow in his eyes when we plays, the excitement when he win something in games..reminding me the excitement when i was a kid playing with the Atari after school..with all the nice thing that games brought me, i'm glad i play games..never regret it for a moment.


----------



## johnnyfiive (Nov 9, 2010)

I'm 28, been gaming since I was 6. Nintendo. ^^VV<><>b,a, select, start. Yep, i'll never forget it!
I don't play nearly as much as I'd like to, too busy. But.. I'll never quit gaming entirely, everyone needs fun, I find fun in gaming (when I have time...).


----------



## Techtu (Nov 9, 2010)

Thread need's a Poll:


----------



## yogurt_21 (Nov 9, 2010)

MT Alex said:


> The older you get, the nicer the rigs you can afford



well that's true up until you get married, then after a little while it becomes true again, until you have kids... then 22 years after the last one is born they all have finished college and you can start saving for rigs again. so

1.<12 begs for rig parts
2. 12-15 odd jobs for rig parts
3. 15-18 works can start to aford real rig parts
4. 18-22 if working while in college can afford nice rig parts
5. 22-24 married and broke
6. 25-25.5 briefly able to use dual income to afford awesome rig
7. 25.5 -mid 50's broke due to costly kids
8. mid 50's and beyond time for pimpin rigs.


----------



## Black Panther (Nov 9, 2010)

The first game I played was on a friend's computer - I didn't have one yet. I was 12 or 13, and the pc in question was some Amiga and it had a colour monitor.
The only glitch was that her games were on a tape-cassette, and we needed to wait until it rewinded & loaded the game before we could play. And that took some 30-40 minutes 

Got my first pc when I was 14 or 15. It wasn't an Amiga (perhaps that was why no colour monitor was available ) but it was IBM compatible  So we could choose the monitor being either black & white, or amber & white or green & white 

I remember thinking how awesome our pc was because I could use a word-processor to do university work. 
Which was better than the old-fashioned typewriter where if I made an error or wanted to insert some paragraph in page 1 I had to tear up all the pages I typed before!

I don't remember the name of the first game I played, but one of them first had been an awesome adventure game where I had to type the directions (NE, SW, N etc) and then get a text reply saying I was faced by so and so and need to choose whether to fight or escape or bribe etc...

Needless to say Windows was unheard of. The OS was DOS I _think_ it was 3 or 4 point something  .....
To play a game one had to go cd\ then c: and dir\w to show all directories of the c: drive and then you had to type the exact directory, press enter and type the exact filename for the 'game' to launch (Hey it's amazing I still remember this stuff, prolly because I typed it out so much long times ago!)

After that we got another pc, still DOS based but which had a colour monitor. I remember playing a game called worm (it was like a platform game with a blue background and the worm and the ladders & obstacles were white) and some breakout games which were blue and pink on a black background.

The first Windows based pc I had was when I was 19 years. (Gosh this makes me feel like an oooold fart... )
That was Windows 3 point something

I remember it felt so awkward for me then to have to 'run a program' in order to run the application I wanted that there was some command which I used to bypass Windows and just use the DOS I was accustomed to 

But the pc then had made a great progress leap. At least this one kept the 3.5" floppies and traded the 5.25" drive for a CD drive. I spent long hours browsing encyclopedias and other CD's like how stuff works etc....

We still had no internet here then - I _think_ we had the internet after 1994. The dial-up was so slow that I figured out how to prevent images from loading so as to make it faster. Also it was really hard to get online - the dialup always got an 'engaged' tone and we had to pray to get through.. Plus it was expensive - every minute costed and if you disconnected there was a big chance you wouldn't get connected again.

Things then got better with the 56K connection


----------



## HossHuge (Nov 10, 2010)

I mod should change the title to let everyone know this has become a poll question.


----------



## Black Panther (Nov 10, 2010)

HossHuge said:


> I mod should change the title to let everyone know this has become a poll question.





The word "poll" is automatically added to the thread title when a poll is made.


----------



## mudkip (Nov 10, 2010)

I'm 81 and play CoD


----------



## HossHuge (Nov 10, 2010)

Black Panther said:


> The word "poll" is automatically added to the thread title when a poll is made.



Thanks for pointing out my stupidity.  Ill go and crawl back into my hole now...:shadedshu


----------



## yogurt_21 (Nov 10, 2010)

HossHuge said:


> Thanks for pointing out my stupidity.  Ill go and crawl back into my hole now...:shadedshu



that's what she said!


and to the younger crowd, you're the jerks without attention spans that make every game no longer than 10 hours.  lol jk, it's totally tatty's fault.


----------



## Kreij (Nov 10, 2010)

HossHuge said:


> Thanks for pointing out my stupidity.  Ill go and crawl back into my hole now...:shadedshu



Don't feel bad or singled out. We get paid to point out people's stupidity.
Plus, this being an internet forum means that the odds of any one of us making a stupid/uninformed post at some point is 100%. 
Forum + posting + thick skin = internet bliss.

BTW, I'm older than Tatty. Not by much, but older non the less. So if you want to trash an old dude, feel free to pick on me too. We can take it ... and if we can't, we have bansticks.


----------



## Black Panther (Nov 10, 2010)

HossHuge said:


> Thanks for pointing out my stupidity.  Ill go and crawl back into my hole now...:shadedshu



I didn't point out your stupidity, I pointed out something you unintentionally overlooked - there I thought I had done my daily good deed... 



Apologies for any misunderstanding


----------



## NastyHabits (Nov 10, 2010)

I'm in my 60's and have been playing games since Pong.  I've slowed somewhat, prefer RTS to FPS these days.


----------



## Kreij (Nov 10, 2010)

If the young gamers on this board really want to gain an insight into the future of games, they need to play the old games that originally defined the genres. 
There is a reason that they are seen as the basis for all that follow, and it is not because of the graphics.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Nov 10, 2010)

Kreij said:


> If the young gamers on this board really want to gain an insight into the future of games, they need to play the old games that originally defined the genres.
> There is a reason that they are seen as the basis for all that follow, and it is not because of the graphics.



And its also why younger gamers see us as nay-sayers. We still remember the days when you got maybe ONE good game a year and DLC is when you went to the bathroom. Its also why paying monthly for a game is so foreign.


----------



## kyle2020 (Nov 10, 2010)

Im 18, and I can remember gaming 'back in the day' on my sega megadrive, playing goldenaxe and track & field with my dad and sister - id sayive been gaming for 10 or 11 years, from the megadrive to a PS1, gameboys, PS2 & PS3, XBOX 360 and now Im a PC gamer and will stay that way, own no consoles bar my prized possesion - an immaculate NES system with duckhunt and super mario bros.


----------



## Kreij (Nov 10, 2010)

It was not the cost or marketting of the game years ago.
The developers were bound by the hardware limitations at the time.
The games were all about content, as there was little else that would sell a game.
The lack of visual feedback (graphics) in the games left the gamer to create his/her own vision of what was happening in the game. Similar to reading a book, and also why seeing a movie based on a book usually leaves one unsatisfied.

If the developer of games want to recreate (and they do) the attachment of a gamer to a game as the old games did, they must learn to create games that do not feed the gamers their idea, but instead let the gamer create their own food for thought from the premise of the game.


----------



## Samdbugman (Nov 10, 2010)

lol i cant do pole, missing my age bracket    55-60


----------



## yogurt_21 (Nov 10, 2010)

Samdbugman said:


> lol i cant do pole, missing my age bracket    55-60



that's because those in that age bracket cease to exist for 5 years while they try to find themselves and then reappear once they turn 60.


it's called, wait for it......mid life crisis.

yes it's true! due to better medical care, porn channels, and food preservitives 55-60 is now middle age.


----------



## Mr McC (Nov 10, 2010)

37 and startin to flake a bit around the edges


----------



## HossHuge (Nov 11, 2010)

Kreij said:


> Don't feel bad or singled out. We get paid to point out people's stupidity.
> Plus, this being an internet forum means that the odds of any one of us making a stupid/uninformed post at some point is 100%.
> Forum + posting + thick skin = internet bliss.





Black Panther said:


> I didn't point out your stupidity, I pointed out something you unintentionally overlooked - there I thought I had done my daily good deed...
> 
> 
> 
> Apologies for any misunderstanding



Thanks you two.  I was debating on going with the smile face or the shame face.  As others have said sarcasm is hard to read.


----------



## DonInKansas (Nov 11, 2010)

Gorf on the VIC20 ftw.


----------



## Goodman (Nov 11, 2010)

Sir_Real said:


> Well my first gaming rig was a commodore vic 20 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PUEI7mm8M7Q
> 
> Back in the early 80's that was  I've upgraded now



Yeah! pretty much started with the Vic-20 myself & TRS-80 , then Tandy 1000 , 286 , 386 Pentium , etc... Mostly Dad computers back than , i was to young to afford a PC (~12years)
Time do fly by quick but fun memory's , old games in mid 80's till 1999 was the best ones i ever played , after that games have been a downhill , except for a few good titles like Far Cry , Doom3 , HL-2 , TRD2 , etc..
To bad games today are more a money making business than anything else...:shadedshu



javaking said:


> me 56 started with crysis.



56 & the first game you started playing is Crysis...
Really good start 



mudkip said:


> I'm 81 and play CoD



81 really?

My dad is 69 & still like to play some PC games but he mostly play racing games like Grand Prix legend with a steering wheel & pedals
Anyhow... i am 41 & happy to see that i am not the only old guy still playing games 

For young people here that is to young to have played a game on Voodoo 3Dfx never play a real game in their life , 3Dfx FTW!!!  
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DmaYH1F6kho 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ldiYYJNnQUk
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o72T8qQr7GE


----------



## NastyHabits (Nov 11, 2010)

Kreij said:


> It was not the cost or marketting of the game years ago.
> The developers were bound by the hardware limitations at the time.
> The games were all about content, as there was little else that would sell a game.
> The lack of visual feedback (graphics) in the games left the gamer to create his/her own vision of what was happening in the game. Similar to reading a book, and also why seeing a movie based on a book usually leaves one unsatisfied.
> ...



Very well said.  True on all points.


----------



## Tatty_One (Nov 11, 2010)

I am 50 although at 50 you gave me 2 options for voting   Currently playing BFBC2 and World of Tanks Beta...... Ohhh and playing them pretty well I will add, just have to be a little clever now as reflexes are not quite what they once were!


----------



## DanTheMan (Nov 11, 2010)

I'm 40 and I enjoy gaming more now than ever before. It's finally getting more realistic than ever. I think it was in the 1986 to 1988 range when I started to play a few games. Tried the consoles over the years but nothing can match the details from a PC game. I refuse to play console games now. My only problem is finding time between working overtime (18-20 hrs per week)/ my 2 year old baby girl / and giving my wife the attention she deserves. But I try to put in at least 4-6 hours per week.


----------



## Goodman (Nov 11, 2010)

DanTheMan said:


> I'm 40 and I enjoy gaming more now than ever before. It's finally getting more realistic than ever. I think it was in the 1986 to 1988 range when I started to play a few games. Tried the consoles over the years but nothing can match the details from a PC game. I refuse to play console games now. My only problem is finding time between working overtime (18-20 hrs per week)/ my 2 year old baby girl / and giving my wife the attention she deserves. But I try to put in at least 4-6 hours per week.



I am 41 & i don't game as much as i did way back before 2000 , there is something that new games lost over the years sure they got better graphics but not as fun as it used to be , it's either that or i am getting to old...


----------



## dhdude (Nov 11, 2010)

Goodman said:


> I am 41 & i don't game as much as i did way back before 2000 , there is something that new games lost over the years sure they got better graphics but not as fun as it used to be , it's either that or i am getting to old...



Im only 20, and I feel exactly the same way... been gaming since I was 5, but I feel its been going a bit down hill since the likes of Quake 3 & Unreal Tournament... good memories with those games!


----------



## Bundy (Nov 11, 2010)

I'm 44 now and have played fairly much all the games, starting with Pong. The game I payed the most would have been Space Invaders, the games I consider the best are the Battlefield series. I don't know when I first played a game, but it's over 30 years ago now....geez that was a long time ago, I still had hair and a squeaky voice then.


----------



## Tatty_One (Nov 11, 2010)

My first "gaming" rig was the Commodore Vic 20, it was basically a keyboard and a tape cassette drive, no hard disk, everything was rom.... no storage, and the first game I ever played on it was called "Amok" that came on a tape much like the old audio tapes, I think the game was 2.5KB in size!  This was in 1982, damn you really need to experience that to appreciate where we are now


----------



## Techtu (Nov 11, 2010)

I remember watching my uncle on his Commodore or possibly an Amiga playing a game called "Dizzy" ... that was actually something what blew my mind at the time


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Nov 12, 2010)

Tatty_One said:


> My first "gaming" rig was the Commodore Vic 20, it was basically a keyboard and a tape cassette drive, no hard disk, everything was rom.... no storage, and the first game I ever played on it was called "Amok" that came on a tape much like the old audio tapes, I think the game was 2.5KB in size!  This was in 1982, damn you really need to experience that to appreciate where we are now



My very first video game was "Demon's to diamond's" for the 2600 back in 82'


----------



## Forbin Rhodes (Nov 12, 2010)

*OLD GAMER at 60*

Prior to pong. About 45 years of gaming. If you call tic tac toe on an 8080 a game.


----------



## Triprift (Nov 12, 2010)

Im 36 in Febuary.

My first gaming machine was an Atari 2600 wich i got early 80's good times.


----------



## F1reFly (Nov 12, 2010)

i'm certain when i'm 80..if i live to be..i'll be playing games like COD 72, Diablo 4 or Mario's great grandson adventure all the same. Age has nothing to do with it once your a gamer, always a gamer.


----------



## Bundy (Nov 12, 2010)

Tatty_One said:


> My first "gaming" rig was the Commodore Vic 20, it was basically a keyboard and a tape cassette drive, no hard disk, everything was rom.... no storage, and the first game I ever played on it was called "Amok" that came on a tape much like the old audio tapes, I think the game was 2.5KB in size!  This was in 1982, damn you really need to experience that to appreciate where we are now



Ahh yes, we were our own DOS back than. I recently found a couple of my audio tapes and lol at the hand written table, along with a tape counter number so you knew where to fast forward to. Also gotta love the BCUI (blinking cursor user interface).


----------



## casual swift (Nov 12, 2010)

24 going on 25... I feel I'm starting to get too old for this.. =D


----------



## Exeodus (Nov 23, 2010)

I'm 32 going on 50... I've been too old for this.


----------



## Techtu (Nov 23, 2010)

Who's the oldest gamer so far then? I know it's obviously out of those 3 in the group ranged from 60/65 but which out of you isit... 

Forbin Rhodes, nailzer or NastyHabits?


----------



## WhiteNoise (Nov 23, 2010)

37 here. I'll be 38 dec 2nd though. eek


----------



## Hayder_Master (Nov 24, 2010)

back to 90-92 i was play with Atari and MSX after that and long gaming consoles series was until i got P2 in 98 i think, from that time no more consoles


----------



## Radi_SVK (Nov 24, 2010)

phobias23 said:


> Great thread!!!
> 
> I started playing "Contra" when i was 6, now Im 27, I just married on July 28.
> Ill keep playing till I die dude, fan of Anime and Sci-Fi.
> Ill teach my kids to play!!!!!



Maan that was a game,hands down,right?  

I was about 6 when played it first time...Im 27 soon.

EDIT:  LOOOOOL I've just realised that I've put on same same time data


----------



## Radi_SVK (Nov 24, 2010)

Tatty_One said:


> My first "gaming" rig was the Commodore Vic 20, it was basically a keyboard and a tape cassette drive, no hard disk, everything was rom.... no storage, and the first game I ever played on it was called "Amok" that came on a tape much like the old audio tapes, I think the game was 2.5KB in size!  This was in 1982, damn you really need to experience that to appreciate where we are now



I think first game I've  played was called Dizzy Egg or something like that      on commodore I think


----------



## Drone (Nov 24, 2010)

Turned 28 yesterday. I play since 1990 I guess (Airborne Ranger, Duke Nukem, Prince Of Persia and Mortal Kombat are my first games)


----------



## John Phoenix (Nov 28, 2010)

I'll be 43 in a few months. I have played video games since 1977 - so 33 years. I intend on playing till my dieing day. I play all games on PC now and Hate controllers accept for a flight stick for flight sims. I will never own any type of console machine - Yuck! I mostly play fps and rpg games with the keyboard and feel for me this is way better than any controller out there. 

They can take my keyboard when they pry it from my cold dead fingers. I plan to make it to 100.


----------



## d3fct (Nov 29, 2010)

i know a guy in my bf2 clan thats i think 73, i know hes in his 70's. i also know a few bf2'ers in thier 60's. im 32.


----------



## Radi_SVK (Dec 1, 2010)

d3fct said:


> i know a guy in my bf2 clan thats i think 73, i know hes in his 70's. i also know a few bf2'ers in thier 60's. im 32.



We can call them veterans


----------



## johnspack (Dec 1, 2010)

My favorite game in the olden days was Wing Commander II,  but also liked King's Quest,  Space Quest,  Police Quest,  Leisure Suit Larry and all those series.


----------



## Depth (Dec 1, 2010)

Turned 21 on the 24th. 

I know you've been hiding gifts from me waiting for a moment I don't expect it but pfft, you don't have to 

(p.s. I need a new vacuum cleaner)


----------



## newconroer (Dec 1, 2010)

gunsmoke said:


> Whats the oldest gamer on here iv been gameing from the age 7
> For 29 years now about haft my life playing games



In an attemp to help you laugh at yourself and maybe feel a bit better - you could have them chip that above statement into your tombstone.

I don't know what else you've achieved in life, but you've always got that!


----------



## Namslas90 (Dec 1, 2010)

First computer game played; Sumer, later to become well known as Hamurabi.
Most recent game; Fallout New Vegas

(my age group is not listed-lol)


----------



## Jaffakeik (Dec 1, 2010)

newconroer said:


> In an attemp to help you laugh at yourself and maybe feel a bit better - you could have them chip that above statement into your tombstone.
> 
> I don't know what else you've achieved in life, but you've always got that!



game affects only brains and not what you become in life. i play myselft games very often and still i got good job and gf and living nice life even with gaming.


----------



## Zenith (Dec 1, 2010)

Same here, 35 and still playing games since Spectrum era. Better than drinking or smoking in my opinion. Also have good job, gf... .


----------



## Triprift (Dec 1, 2010)

Namslas90 said:


> First computer game played; Sumer, later to become well known as Hamurabi.
> Most recent game; Fallout New Vegas
> 
> (my age group is not listed-lol)




Yes very old man is not listed lol.


----------



## gunsmoke (Dec 2, 2010)

newconroer said:


> In an attemp to help you laugh at yourself and maybe feel a bit better - you could have them chip that above statement into your tombstone.
> 
> I don't know what else you've achieved in life, but you've always got that!



I have Marsterd the way of my life by playing video games 24/7 all my life 
I can make fire balls come out my hands just like RYU in street fighter 2,
This is just one of my achieved goles in life.


----------



## Bundy (Dec 2, 2010)

gunsmoke said:


> I have Marsterd the way of my life by playing video games 24/7 all my life
> I can make fire balls come out my hands just like RYU in street fighter 2,
> This is just one of my achieved goles in life.



I hope you dont walk like they do.


----------



## xBruce88x (Dec 2, 2010)

i'm 22 and have been gaming since i was about 6. I vaguely remember playing my neighbor's Atari. I've played on every Sony, Nintendo, and M$ console out there since the NES. I actually still have the NES. As for PC games,... anything from the old text based read along and chose a response games to Crysis Warhead. My fav games would probably be FPS; Duke Nukem, Half Life series, Shogo RTS; CnC series, Starcraft, RPG; Final Fantasy 7 for PC, Septerra Core, Race; Need for speed series, Shooters: Raptor Call of the Shadows, Tyrian2k, Demonstar, Misc; Epic Pinball, Jill of the Jungle, Balls of steel (duke nukem table), Extreme Assault, Comanche series, Jane's Fighter's Anthology, Descent III, Terminal Velocity.


----------



## leonard_222003 (Dec 2, 2010)

This thread sounds like a rehab , hi i'm joe and i'm addicted to ......... 
I'm 30 and i've been playing since .... zx spectrum games , remember how i was colecting games on audio tapes and playing r-type and ramo or something as i remember the load screen was awesome.
Then i moved to sega mega drive ( loved vikings ) and some cheap nintendo , then i went PC and man i played some great games that marked my childhood , Loom , larry , king quest , kirandia , phantom of the opera or something and so on , these were the gold games i will rember and cherish forever , then i went playing first civilization ( played it for months ) , master of orion , master of magic , heroes of might and magic ....... great geart games.
This thread made me download some old games and play them again   when i have some time.


----------



## richjordan255 (Dec 2, 2010)

im 27 been gaming since 11, one of my ex work colleagues was 47 and he took up gaming at 30 as an aid to help him stop smoking and it worked


----------



## Radi_SVK (Dec 2, 2010)

richjordan255 said:


> im 27 been gaming since 11, one of my ex work colleagues was 47 and he took up gaming at 30 as an aid to help him stop smoking and it worked



I wish my dad wasnt soo anti -tech ..I'd convince him to swap smoking for gaming,cos smoking is just so bad for him..


----------



## Thrackan (Dec 2, 2010)

Bundy said:


> I hope you dont walk like they do.



He speaks english like they do...


----------



## NAVI_Z (Dec 2, 2010)

its good to see other peeps the same age as me still playing games. I'm 34 and have been playing games since the Coleco Vision. 8 bit gaming at its best. i would get my weekly allowance and blow it all on arcade games at the mall. remember arcade rooms?! at the time, my fav was Double Dragon. Then came Street Fighter.Next was Mortal Combat.I've owned almost all game consoles from the Atari 2400 to the Sega Master system. those were the good ol' days. Games were harder to master back then. there were no continues or games saves, only cheat codes like Contras up down up down left right left right b a b a start for the first Nintendo.Then came Doom for the pc and everything changed.The games that got me hooked on pc gaming was the first version of Unreal Tournament and ofcourse the ALL MIGHTY COUNTER STRIKE 1.0! I guess i'll be a gamer for ever.i dont go more than a day or two without playing some sort of video game. Big up to all my hardcore gaming brothas n sistas out there!! Gamers rule all!!


----------



## xBruce88x (Dec 2, 2010)

The Tanger Outlet center where I work has an Arcade room! Probably my fav. part of working there... my least fav. is that i don't get paid enough to have any change to play at the arcade


----------



## gunsmoke (Dec 3, 2010)

Bundy said:


> I hope you dont walk like they do.



No i just have fire balls come out my hands lol
In must fighting games the fighters do walk odd like


----------



## PopcornMachine (Dec 3, 2010)

Well, 50 here.  Interesting to know I'm not alone.

Got back into system building a couple years back, and thought I'd finally see what gaming was like.  Been enjoying Mass Effect 2 a lot.  Also played Brothers in Arms: Hell's Highway, Call of Duty: World at War, Wolfenstein, and others.

Used to play arcade games on my Commodore 64 a long time ago.


----------



## Frick (Dec 3, 2010)

Who voted 70/75?


----------



## Radi_SVK (Dec 3, 2010)

Frick said:


> Who voted 70/75?



in the poll status just click on that single vote and you will see


----------



## gunsmoke (Dec 3, 2010)

Frick said:


> Who voted 70/75?




kid41212003


----------



## Frick (Dec 3, 2010)

OK cool.


----------



## Bundy (Dec 3, 2010)

gunsmoke said:


> No i just have fire balls come out my hands lol
> In must fighting games the fighters do walk odd like



Hehe, things haven't improved a lot though. Michael Jackson lives on in many games.


----------



## gunsmoke (Dec 3, 2010)

Bundy said:


> Hehe, things haven't improved a lot though. Michael Jackson lives on in many games.



Michael Jackson Makes me Remember moon walker on the sega mega Drive or
Genesis Come two Remember the game he Whet around Finding kids in that game lol


----------



## TAViX (Dec 8, 2010)

31 here, still kicking hard!!!

My first PC gaming was one made from Acolade in 1990 I think...forgot which one...


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Dec 8, 2010)

I'll be 26 in May.

I hope I don't get as arrogant as MailMan when I'm his age. 

Interesting to see the amount of over 30's and the lack of maturity. We grow older but that doesn't necessarily mean we mature... right?


----------

